# Harlequin Duck



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 31, 2010)

I just love these guys...







Vancouver Island, BC

Camera Model: Canon EOS 50D
Shutter speed: 1/800 sec
Aperture: 8
ISO: 400
Focal length: 500mm + 1.4x


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah... a cute little guy. Well captured.


----------



## Markw (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish we had ducks that looked remotely close to that here!  What lens did you shoot these with?


----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)

Nicely done Glenn. We are fortunate to live ion the island where waterfowl abound!


----------



## JWellman (Nov 2, 2010)

Markw said:


> I wish we had ducks that looked remotely close to that here!  What lens did you shoot these with?


Have you visited his website Mark?  Wow, loads of information.  I've been reading for a couple days now and getting ready to order a few books.  If you haven't been to his site, it's worth the time spent!


----------

